# Been tweaking again, Shaun? (Slow typing in Chrome browser)



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2014)

Hi Shaun.

I normally use the Opera browser to visit the forum on my laptop but I am having to use Firefox to post this. Something went wrong this evening between Opera and CycleChat. The CC tab grinds to a halt and brings my laptop to its knees so I can't do much on the machine until I shut the browser down.

I have closed the browser and restarted it, cleared the CC cookies, cleared the cache, rebooted the laptop. Same result every time. The forum is working fine using Firefox.

I'm a bit baffled. I wondered if you have been tweaking something in the forum software this evening?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Sep 2014)

A propos of nothing, I tried to upload a piccie of a locomotive last night (Yes, yes, I'm sad). It looked OK in My Docs but it rotated through 90 degrees anti-clockwise on my post. 
Grump.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> A propos of nothing, I tried to upload a piccie of a locomotive last night (Yes, yes, I'm sad). It looked OK in My Docs but it rotated through 90 degrees anti-clockwise on my post.
> Grump.


Sounds like this problem!


----------



## Shaun (23 Sep 2014)

Nope, not done anything that would affect Opera in that way. Try a CTRL + F5 (or whatever the Opera equivalent is for a forced-refresh) - this sometimes fixes things by grabbing a fresh copy of all the common-use forum files. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Sep 2014)

slowmotion said:


> A propos of nothing, I tried to upload a piccie of a locomotive last night (Yes, yes, I'm sad). It looked OK in My Docs but it rotated through 90 degrees anti-clockwise on my post.
> Grump.


So you managed to derail a thread?


----------



## coffeejo (23 Sep 2014)

I've been experiencing the same issues as Colin for days now, but with Chrome. It's like being on dialup on your sites, @Shaun but normal broadband in all the other tabs. There's also a delayed reaction when typing so that the letters appear on screen / the cursor moves / the page scrolls several seconds after I've hit the keys etc.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2014)

I am using the Opera Mobile browser on my tablet for this post because the Windows version is unusably slow. The CC tab uses almost all the CPU power of one core whenever I enter any thread. Browsing about the site is fine, but as soon as I enter a thread - BANG!

I have refreshed pages, cleared my cache etc. but have not yet tracked down what is happening. I will keep on looking.

The browser has not been updated recently.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2014)

Back on the laptop and using Firefox - no problems!

I confirm that the problem is also happening on the Scitech forum in Opera, and that Chrome is playing up for me too.


----------



## morrisman (23 Sep 2014)

Me too on Chrome, OK on Firefox??


----------



## TVC (23 Sep 2014)

Chrome is a problem for me on GreenGardenForum, I have posted in site support there about it. Strange though, it's not a problem on CycleChat unlike the others here. I've just tried good old Windows explorer ( yes I'm sorry) and it works fine.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2014)

I've been try to run Opera's debugger to find out where it is getting stuck. Unfortunately, the debugger gets stuck too ...


----------



## coffeejo (24 Sep 2014)

All working just fine using Chrome Beta on my tablet


----------



## the_mikey (24 Sep 2014)

I tried it on Chrome on a laptop and it was behaving very strangely. 

I'm currently using Opera on Android, no problems.


----------



## Big_Dave (24 Sep 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I've been experiencing the same issues as Colin for days now, but with Chrome. It's like being on dialup on your sites, @Shaun but normal broadband in all the other tabs. There's also a delayed reaction when typing so that the letters appear on screen / the cursor moves / the page scrolls several seconds after I've hit the keys etc.


Same here on chrome, although I tried retro bike and it is even worse than on here, it's probably chrome rather than the site.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Sep 2014)

Very slow and intermittent on CC on Chrome - no bother with any other sites (but not checked other @Shaun sites).

Weird  (and the smilies bar flicks at 1 sec intervals ...)


----------



## Big_Dave (24 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3295056, member: 259"]No problems for me on Chrome, but I have a stonkingly fast internet connection.[/QUOTE]
I have 50mb fibre optic and this site is sooo slow on chrome on my laptop.
Edit, On I.E it is running spot on


----------



## Bollo (24 Sep 2014)

Running like a dog here as well on Chrome. I'm no expert on using Chrome's debugger, but the __flash__objectToXML in the VM62 library seems to be chewing a lot of CPU -the call stack seems to have a lot of recursive call to this.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Sep 2014)

Running fine here in Google Chrome, but I am using Adblock Plus and it is blocking 2 items on this website so maybe that has something to do with it. 

Also I have noticed over the past few weeks the site tries to load some sort of referral script but just goes into an infinite loop and never manages it, but not doing it at the moment.


----------



## IDMark2 (24 Sep 2014)

Been stuttering all day for me on Chrome, all other sites OK. Fine on Chrome on my Nexus Tab though. Like a one second delay in the display refreshing.


----------



## StuartG (24 Sep 2014)

Unusable on Chromium/Kubuntu 14.04. Browser indicates it is a script issue and I get hanging for a reply from cyclingticker.com which may also be an issue.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2014)

I have been playing with Opera's debugger. Everything works as it should until this code gets run ...


```
http://r.skimresources.com/api/?callback=skimlinksApplyHandlers&data=%7B%22pubcode%22%3A%2261076X1383750%22%2C%22domains%22%3A%5B%22scitechforum.com%22%2C%22happypetforum.com%22%2C%22greengardenforum.com%22%2C%22tdpforum.com%22%2C%22goodfoodforum.com%22%2C%22craftycustard.com%22%2C%22stylishvenus.com%22%2C%22xenforo.com%22%2C%22clickfinity.net%22%2C%22cyclingwebsitesdirectory.com%22%2C%22theforumsdirectory.com%22%2C%22cyclingwebsearch.com%22%5D%2C%22page%22%3A%22http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cyclechat.net%2Fforums%2Fsite-support.29%2F%22%7D
```

The browser then goes into meltdown. (The data used in the call will vary from thread to thread according to what links are on the page.)

This does not happen in other parts of the forum, so something is interacting with something else inside threads ...

Further investigation has shown that the meltdown does not occur inside locked threads, and the only difference that I can think of is that there is no post edit box displayed in locked threads.

Signature tickers do not seem to make any difference - I can find seized-up threads with no tickers, and quick locked threads which do contain tickers.


----------



## Peteaud (24 Sep 2014)

Worse than dial up used to be for me, on chrome.


----------



## djb1971 (24 Sep 2014)

I've been getting the mark forums read pop up freezing. I've got to click it 2-3 times to get it to work. 

This is on ipad Safari. 

This may be ios8 related though.


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

I did alter one file earlier in the week to fix a FireFox issue where the upload box was popping up behind the browser window - effectively making it invisible - which may be the culprit as I experienced similar issues in Chrome today.

I'll revert back to the previous versions to see if it resolves it (FF users will have to minimise the main browser window to see the upload box until a fix is released - sorry!).

Give me a few mins and I upload it; you may have to CTRL + F5 to reload the js library file.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

Okay, file swapped on all forums so reload and see if it improves the experience in Chrome.


----------



## sight-pin (24 Sep 2014)

Shaun said:


> Okay, file swapped on all forums so reload and see if it improves the experience in Chrome.


Yep, that was it, back as normal now for me...Thanks


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I still can't upload photos from iOS8 Safari......but I'm guessing that is to do with an Apple glitch rather than anything here. Although I don't have any problems with other sites.



Yup a know iOS 8 issue. The only current get around (until Apple release a fix) is to use an alternative browser. I know, not much of a fix really, but there isn't anything CC or the forum developer can do unfortunately.


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

sight-pin said:


> Yep, that was it, back as normal now for me...Thanks



Thanks for letting me know. Anyone else seeing an improvement?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Sep 2014)

I haven't had problems here just on garden chat


----------



## coffeejo (24 Sep 2014)

Still slow but not as bad as it was. I've done a forced refresh, will see what it's like tomorrow before throwing it out of the window.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Sep 2014)

Ctrl + F5 seems to have worked for me too ! 

Thanks @Shaun !


----------



## the_mikey (24 Sep 2014)

'Tweaking' in the thread title looked a lot like 'Twerking' until I found my glasses. 

Running ok on Chrome on my Nexus 7 Android tablet. 
Runs like a dachshund on Chrome on my windows 7 laptop.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I still can't upload photos from iOS8 Safari......but I'm guessing that is to do with an Apple glitch rather than anything here. Although I don't have any problems with other sites.



Use a proper browser wocky


----------



## coffeejo (24 Sep 2014)

Ah ha! Cleared the cache, all back to normal. Thanks @Shaun!


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Ah ha! Cleared the cache, all back to normal. Thanks @Shaun!



Oh yeah ... do the cache clearing thingy too ... (well reminded jo!)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2014)

[Tablet] I'll get back on the laptop and see ...

[Laptop/Opera] Yay!

[Laptop/Chrome] Hoorah!



ColinJ said:


> Been tweaking again, Shaun?
> 
> I normally use the Opera browser to visit the forum on my laptop but I am having to use Firefox to post this. Something went wrong this evening between Opera and CycleChat. The CC tab grinds to a halt and brings my laptop to its knees so I can't do much on the machine until I shut the browser down.





Shaun said:


> Nope, not done anything that would affect Opera in that way.
> 
> ...
> 
> Shaun





Shaun said:


> Oh, hang on a minute - I did alter one file earlier in the week to fix a FireFox issue ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2014)

It needed a cache clear but all is back to normal. Thanks Shaun


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Sep 2014)

Going well on Chrome on this Ubuntu box. Thanks


----------



## Shaun (25 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I still can't upload photos from iOS8 Safari......but I'm guessing that is to do with an Apple glitch rather than anything here. Although I don't have any problems with other sites.



Apple released an 8.0.1 update that, amongst other things, addressed this:



> _Fixes a bug that prevented uploading photos and videos from Safari_



Unfortunately, after people reported No Service issues and Touch ID problems, the update was pulled. At least we know they're aware of it and looking to fix it fairly quickly, so presumably they'll sort the other problems and re-release the update again soon. 

Those who did manage to update to 8.0.1 said it cured the upload problem - so, hopefully, no long before it's properly fixed.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Sep 2014)

Thank you Shaun  I can now retreat from the real world again


----------



## Snapper88 (25 Sep 2014)

I'm not getting alerts on Google Chrome mobile


----------



## Shaun (26 Sep 2014)

iOS 8.0.2 has been released and should fix the problem with not being able to upload files.


----------



## Shaun (26 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> It has sort of fixed it.......to upload photos to a post, I now need to click on 'More Options" and then write the post and upload the picture. Unfortunately just clicking 'Upload a File' option still doesn't work. The upload box appears but is not functional.
> 
> Is it still an Apple iOS8 glitch or something on the CC site?



Definitely an iOS issue. Have you tried clearing your browser cache?


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2014)

Apple rot....


----------



## Shaun (27 Sep 2014)

I've just tried it from my iPhone and there is an overlay / trigger issue that means you need to *tap just above the Choose File button*.

Give it a go and see how you get on.


----------



## Trickedem (28 Sep 2014)

The site is running very slow on Chrome on windows 8. Pages go blank and unresponsive and typing takes forever. I am now having to use IE just for cyclechat.


----------



## vernon (28 Sep 2014)

Chrome on my Mac using OS X 6 is having problems again. The site works fine when I use Opera.


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2014)

It's possible your Chrome browsers have cached the faulty editor file - so fire-up Chrome, clear its cache, and then re-visit CC and press CTRL+F5 to forcibly reload everything from the CC server (which should grab a copy of the previous editor file and put things back to normal).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

